# Brown IS Beautiful!!



## Toni (Apr 21, 2010)

Stepped outside my comfort zone on this floral design. Never used brown before except in a kaleidscope cane. I love the look!! Its a Mesa pen from Woodturningz.

Thank you for looking!:biggrin:


----------



## LouCee (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great Toni, I love the look too!


----------



## el_d (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW!!!   You is tha man Toni! I mean WOman!

In the words of my son "FEEKIN AWESOME"

The colors go together very well love the look.  My wife bought me some skulpy PC last weekend. I think I will mess with it this weekend if I finish my chores.....:biggrin:


----------



## RAdams (Apr 21, 2010)

nice pen!!

My wife watches for the mailman every day! Soon there should be a box from Kiwiland for her!


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 21, 2010)

Another awesome pen, great work.


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's like chocolate flowers, how cool is that?!?  Tony your pens are so beautiful....& I am so glad my fiance is not looking over my shoulder.


----------



## Papa mark (Apr 21, 2010)

*Question?*



el_d said:


> WOW!!! You is tha man Toni! I mean WOman!
> 
> In the words of my son "FEEKIN AWESOME"
> 
> The colors go together very well love the look. My wife bought me some skulpy PC last weekend. I think I will mess with it this weekend if I finish my chores.....:biggrin:


 
 Lupe I live in New Braunfels and work at Lowe's in San Marcos. Where did your wife find the PC. I have been lloking at Toni's pens and am interested in trying out what she is doing.  Thanks in advance.
Papamark


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 21, 2010)

Toni said:


> Stepped outside my comfort zone on this floral design.
> Thank you for looking!:biggrin:



Nice step.  Looks great.


----------



## Bree (Apr 21, 2010)

The brown looks real good.  And of course the pen is awesome!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Chief Hill (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful as usual.


----------



## medemt (Apr 21, 2010)

Toni,
Very nice looking pens. I am somewhat new to turning and always interested in new techniques, methods, etc. I do not know anything about this process so I was wandering if you could sometime give a "how it's done" for those of us that do not know how you do this. I know I would appreciate it. I might be able to get my wife interested in turning if she could do something like this. I already have a lathe for her.

If there is a thread or tutorial on this I can not find it. Thanks in advance. 

Dan


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is just stunning Toni.  Amazing work, that pen is beautiful.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Apr 21, 2010)

Toni, looks amazing. I realized more how cool your work is after stopping by Gary's. How do you have the patience to make these canes?


----------



## johncrane (Apr 21, 2010)

Toni
that's another beautiful work of art.:star::biggrin:


----------



## dow (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful work, Toni.  Beth is so excited about the cane that we got from you.  She's hoping to find some time this weekend to start working with it to see what she can make.  I can't get over the beautiful way you blend colors on your canes.  Very nice.

Thanks again!


----------



## markgum (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW.  Your work is amazing.


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome pen!


----------



## CaptG (Apr 21, 2010)

medemt said:


> Toni,
> Very nice looking pens. I am somewhat new to turning and always interested in new techniques, methods, etc. I do not know anything about this process so I was wandering if you could sometime give a "how it's done" for those of us that do not know how you do this. I know I would appreciate it. I might be able to get my wife interested in turning if she could do something like this. I already have a lathe for her.
> 
> If there is a thread or tutorial on this I can not find it. Thanks in advance.
> ...



Dan, you can find a tutorial that Toni posted on how to do these in the advanced pen making forum.

Toni, I don't think there is such a thing as "out of my comfort zone" for you and pc pens.  The pen is your usual stunning design.  I am again humbled by the master.


----------



## Gulfcoast (Apr 21, 2010)

--- and all this WITHOUT a lathe!!! ---- Amazing work Toni!


  Joe


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice color variations and a beautiful pen Toni.


----------



## turbowagon (Apr 21, 2010)

Another beautiful pen!  I'm amazed by the gradients and detailed designs you are able to create with clay.

Every time you post a new pen, I check your etsy site, and they never seem to be available.  :frown:


----------



## bitshird (Apr 21, 2010)

once again Darth Toni pulls the unwilling a step closer. Resist the temptation turn wood, wood is beautiful wood is not clay OOps, neither is PR, Oh well nice pen Toni the brown looks very nice and it looks great on that kit.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 21, 2010)

I dunno Toni .... this one,  kinda like all your pens is just ... ummm... So So 

So So Amazing ...So, So different ... so sooo well done!  :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Apr 21, 2010)

Just so beautiful........no matter where you look....I think....gee  I didn't see that there before............wonderful passionate art you have !


----------



## PR_Princess (Apr 21, 2010)

Chocolate roses....now what girl isn't going to like something like that???:tongue::tongue:

Just beautiful Toni!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking pen Toni !


----------



## Toni (Apr 21, 2010)

thank you EVERYONE!! 

Dawn  daughter refers to the brown roses as brown turds!! 

In my signature NOW you can find a link directly to the 'tutorial' in Advanced Woodturning.. 

If you have any questions you all know where to find me..wayyyy down under!!(but not six feet under) sleeping while you guys are on the board and then making tubes while you are relaxing...humm....must get on US time zone


----------



## el_d (Apr 21, 2010)

Papa mark said:


> Lupe I live in New Braunfels and work at Lowe's in San Marcos. Where did your wife find the PC. I have been lloking at Toni's pens and am interested in trying out what she is doing.  Thanks in advance.
> Papamark



PapaMark,
 My wife found the PC at the Hobby lobby in San Marcos.

 A tip from Toni: ( thanks Toni)

NOOOOOO!!!   dont use skulpey, they got premo ther too! grab that one.


----------



## Toni (Apr 21, 2010)

> A tip from Toni: ( thanks Toni)
> 
> NOOOOOO!!! dont use skulpey, they got premo ther too! grab that one.


 
The second anyone says Sculpey my heart skips a beat!! Stay far away from the stuff and anything that doesnt have baking instructions on it


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 21, 2010)

Great Job your work is always top notch


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 21, 2010)

Now if you really want to impress your sweet heart get one of these from Toni, lay it upon a box of chocolates and well after the candy is gone she be thanking you for her chocolate rose pen. Toni another winner, but we expect that from you now.


----------



## Toni (Apr 21, 2010)

hummm....Roy I like that idea, mothers day is coming up...never expect anything from me I am known to throw a few curve balls!!


----------



## CSue (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes! Nice.  The touch of blues and greens look very nice with the brown theme.


----------



## LEAP (Apr 22, 2010)

That one looks SWEET in more ways than one. 

The wife has given up chocolate (yeah right, but thats what she says) so I guess this pen would not be an appropiate gift right about now.


----------



## louisbry (Apr 22, 2010)

Who would have thought of chocolate flowers?  Great work as usual.


----------



## Toni (Apr 22, 2010)

> The wife has given up chocolate (yeah right, but thats what she says) so I guess this pen would not be an appropiate gift right about now.


 
Why would anyone in there right mind give up chocolate? my favorite is Hershey's Dark Chocolate...ummmm......or Doves dark chocolate but thats kinda like giving me speed...LOL



> Who would have thought of chocolate flowers?


 
that would be the PR Princess I thought they were just Brown flowers!!


----------



## Lenny (Apr 22, 2010)

Toni said:


> that would be the PR Princess I thought they were just Brown flowers!!


 
I think that was a Stones song .. Brown (Dead) Flowers :biggrin:


----------



## Toni (Apr 22, 2010)

Lenny what are you smoking?? huh??? Wasnt a Stones fan, Mick Jagers lips always scared me


----------



## wizard (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful pen !!!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 23, 2010)

Excellent pen, Toni.


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 23, 2010)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Toni (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks Curtis!!

Gary Thank you!! Thats what your beautiful black velvet pen bags are carrying now


----------



## glen r (Apr 24, 2010)

Toni, no brown turds in my opinion.  Outstanding work as usual.


----------

